# Vorteil von Fachbesuchertickets für Gamescom?



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo buffies,
wie bereits im Titel erwähnt würde ich gerne in Erfahrung bringen was für Vorteile genau mir ein Fachbesucherticket bringt.
Auf der HP der Gamescom habe ich steht das man in die Buissness area kommt, was genau würde mich dort erwarten?
Komme ich an langen Schlangen vorbei für die normale Besucher anstehen? Irgendwelche speziellen Goodies?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dracun (27. Juli 2011)

Mit nem Fachbesucher ausweis kommst du am Fachbesucher Tag rein ..


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Fachbesucherticket ist in der Regel auch für Fachbesucher, auch wenn das die Kölner Messe wenig streng ausliegt...

Du kommst damit im Grunde vorbei an den langen Schlangen, allerdings nicht immer. Business Area ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, für die Fachbesucher ebenfalls exklusiv, da man dort ab und an Publisher/Entwickler-mitarbeiter trifft wegen interviews etc. etc. etc.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [..] da man dort ab und an Publisher/Entwickler-mitarbeiter trifft wegen interviews etc. etc. etc.



Selten ohne Termine.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2011)

ich weiß das das fachbesucherticket natürlich für fachbesucher gedacht ist, ich hätte aber die möglichkeit an welche ran zu kommen. das die buissness area exclusiv für eben jene fachbesucher ist, steht auch auf der website, nur kann/konnte ich mir nicht genau vorstellen was mich da erwartet und ob der mehrpreis sich für mich als gamer lohnt da rein zu kommen.

btw: die b-area ist auch noch donnerstag offen, also auch wenn normaler besucher kommen, nur können diese halt dort nicht rein  werde meine wahl aber wohl eh nach den IEM LoL spielen ausrichten, wenn die nur am we sind, dann brauch ich keinen fachbesucher^^


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst damit im Grunde vorbei an den langen Schlangen, allerdings nicht immer.


Eine Freundin hat da letztes Jahr als Messebabe oder so gearbeitet. Da konnt ich egtl auch immer an allen Schlangen vorbei. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß das das fachbesucherticket natürlich für fachbesucher gedacht ist, ich hätte aber die möglichkeit an welche ran zu kommen. das die buissness area exclusiv für eben jene fachbesucher ist, steht auch auf der website, nur kann/konnte ich mir nicht genau vorstellen was mich da erwartet und ob der mehrpreis sich für mich als gamer lohnt da rein zu kommen.



Ob es dir das wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden.
Auf der Cebit war ich froh einen Ausstellerausweis gehabt zu haben. Damit kam man in den Resellerbereich und konnte ihn Ruhe mit den Firmen sprechen; und kostenlose Getränke gab es auch.
Anstehen musste ich auch nicht mehr also von dem her würde mir der Ausweis beim nächsten Besuch doch abgehen 

Denke mal auf der Gamescom wird es ähnlich sein, wobei ich auch denke, wie Zam schon sagt, dass man bei den Herstellern Termine vereinbaren muss.

EDIT: Besonders wenn es richtig zugeht ist ein abgetrennter Bereich schon recht angenehm. Wer am Samstag auf der Cebit war weiß was ich meine


----------



## Stanglnator (27. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß das das fachbesucherticket natürlich für fachbesucher gedacht ist, ich hätte aber die möglichkeit an welche ran zu kommen. das die buissness area exclusiv für eben jene fachbesucher ist, steht auch auf der website, nur kann/konnte ich mir nicht genau vorstellen was mich da erwartet und ob der mehrpreis sich für mich als gamer lohnt da rein zu kommen.
> 
> btw: die b-area ist auch noch donnerstag offen, also auch wenn normaler besucher kommen, nur können diese halt dort nicht rein  werde meine wahl aber wohl eh nach den IEM LoL spielen ausrichten, wenn die nur am we sind, dann brauch ich keinen fachbesucher^^


Im Business Bereich siehst du gar nix, da findet alles hinter verschlossenen Türen statt. Einziger Vorteil ist, am Fachbesuchertag die Stände ohne viel Gedränge besuchen zu können. Aber auch dann passieren die spannenden Dinge in abgeschlossenen Bereichen, zu denen es wie ZAM sagte ohne Termin keinen Zutritt gibt.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Selten ohne Termine.



Hab ich als Grundvoraussetzung angesehen.


----------

